# South of France Campsites with Boat Launch and Moorings



## kenyon (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi All, Has anybody got any recommendations for sites in the South of France where we can launch and safely keep a 5 metre RIB, with reasonably good access to interesting areas. Hopefully going for a couple of weeks in the middle of June


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

With 5m RIB I assume you mean on the coast not lakes, but it might help those who know of places, but are not so nautical.

Geoff


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

"Camping Holiday Marina" a short walk from Port Grimaud has the facilities you are looking for. Quite expensive as I recall (it was years ago) but a good site then. Each pitch even had it's own heated toilet and bathroom which was a fantastic place to shower and dry off after a hectic sail.


----------



## Dide (Aug 19, 2009)

Bungalows De Golfe.

The site is on the coast in Mandelieu la Napoule, Just west of Cannes.

They have mooring and launch facilities, we used the site( not with a boat) many times . Very convenient for Cannes , Nice, and the beaches.......

Have look on Google maps, its very obvious

David

http://www.bungalows-camping.com/fr.html/


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kenyon,

We take are Rib when we go here, it's excellent. 
If you go for the largest pitch there's enough space for 3 motorhomes with awnings out. You won't get that anywhere else in the S of France.

http://www.etoiledargens.com


----------

